# Cycling Carbs Gels Cake



## MarkH (Mar 3, 2022)

Hi I’m T2, well until I get reclassified again
Anyway
I cycle and want to up my distances and start back on club rides 
I need carbs. Gels, Flapjack, granola, cake during a long ride
Is this an issue so long as they are getting burnt off? 
Any other cyclists have advice?
Cheers


----------



## helli (Mar 3, 2022)

I find it best to include carbs in my drink so I take them constantly rather than a big hit. 
But I only need them because I treat my diabetes with injected insulin and my body becomes more sensitive to it when doing some exercise. 
Are you testing your levels to know that they are falling? Some cycling can make my levels rise, especially long steep uphills.


----------



## rebrascora (Mar 3, 2022)

@MarkH I see you had urine C-peptide tests done (rather than blood) and they have used those to rule out Type 1. Did you follow the advice about sample prep before taking the sample as I think that may have an impact on results. Many people just submit a urine sample without following the pretest instructions, often because they aren't told about the pretest instructions. 
A blood C-peptide is I believe, a much more reliable means of assessing C-peptide, but I think the sample has to be frozen within 20-30 mins of extraction and then sent off to the lab frozen so the logistics of that often mean that it is easier to do the less reliable (and cheaper) urine test. I would push for a blood C-peptide in your position, even if it meant a trip to a major hospital for the sample to be taken and properly processed, which was what I had to do.

As regards exercise, I too wonder why you need to intake carbs if you are not on insulin, unless you are very lean and don't have many stores perhaps.


----------



## MarkH (Mar 3, 2022)

Cheers @Benny G 
I’m just on Zwift at the minute
The cycling is def worthwhile, if only to justify gorging on carbs 
Maybe Alpe du Huez whilst ramming a Cadburys Easter Egg down


----------



## MarkH (Mar 3, 2022)

Benny G said:


> I never liked using the Turbo trainer, I only ever used it for sprints and to avoid torrential rain. What sort of distances do you manage on your Turbo?


I was diagnosed Dec
Prior I’d do the Alpe du Zwift occasionally (copy of Alpe du huez) or 1.5 hrs hours but generally just an hr. 
Tv and Netflix in the background
Now getting back into it
Great thing about rd is you cycle as far as you can in 1 direction. Then your screwed, cycling the same distance is the only way to get home


----------



## TrevA (Mar 9, 2022)

If you are Type 2, you don’t need carbs! By restricting your carbs in general life, you can teach your body to run on fat for energy. I do Zwift and 2-3 long rides outside per week and manage well on a low carb diet. I have blueberries and yoghurt or bacon and eggs for breakfast and I can do a 2-3 hour ride on just that, with perhaps a cafe stop for a cup of tea. I have an electrolyte drink on the bike to help with hydration.


----------

